# First Report - Cabrach



## mondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Ok so first report from me. I acknowledge this isn't the most exciting report and the images weren't taken with this site in mind. Future reports will be better and I consider this more of a test as to how to add a report.

Anyway - I found this place quite by accident whilst out on a model photoshoot. The weather where we had been shooting just wasn't behaving so we scouted for an alternative location and found this abandoned house. 




Nothing overly exciting compared to what's on offer elsewhere on this site but it served it's purpose for that day.

The place was full of old TVs and monitors. All totally worthless now but a hoarder's paradise at some point.




I loved the old sinks and who can remember the old Eveready cycle lamp?




Spot of TV in the bathroom anyone?




Or just admire the view through the bathroom window ..




Although the view out the back was better ..




Finally - here's what the end result of my visit was. Not the most suitably dressed perhaps but I shall return another day and get it right. I know that processed images aren't the thing here but thought this looked a little better with an aged feel to it.







If you've made it this far, thanks for your patience. I'll do better next time.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 26, 2017)

Not bad for first post, ideally more photos of the inside Ect for the future but nicely put together


----------



## Conrad (Jul 26, 2017)

Lovely juggly


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2017)

Cute looking place, was there a TV in every room lol lovely set!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2017)

I visited here too.it really is in the middle of nowhere.its actually a village school.i moved the table to get a better shot of the cooker.the t.v in the toilet is insane.there is a small cottage opposite too and a other house down the road.in fact the whole hamlet is virtually abandoned ha ha


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2017)

What a lovely pair, you can go years without finding a couple like that, Nice Belfast's, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 26, 2017)

smiler said:


> What a lovely pair, you can go years without finding a couple like that, Nice Belfast's, Welcome to the forum.



Haha! You legend, smiler!

Decent first report!


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Haha! You legend, smiler!
> 
> Decent first report!



Recognition at last,. Thought I might have made a boob,. I liked RedXs crack so I stole it for awhile, back to normal soon


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2017)

Very nice for a first post.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jul 26, 2017)

"isn't the most exciting report"?

Plenty of exciting content here it seems.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope - that was a pretty exciting report. Looking forward to more reports from you!


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 27, 2017)

No need for a tripod with that kind of support eh!


----------



## Chrisd77 (Jul 28, 2017)

I think i love this post


----------



## mondo (Jul 28, 2017)

smiler said:


> What a lovely pair, you can go years without finding a couple like that, Nice Belfast's, Welcome to the forum.



Yes they are lovely aren't they. Not too big, not too small. Sometimes Belfasts can be huge and a bit off-putting!


----------



## smiler (Jul 28, 2017)

mondo said:


> Yes they are lovely aren't they. Not too big, not too small. Sometimes Belfasts can be huge and a bit off-putting!



Never found that Mondo, I like em size is immaterial, gotta be careful with the bigguns though could do yourself a nasty injury,


----------



## wolfism (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice one. Quite a few interesting places on and off the Cabrach road - some need a bit of a hike to reach, though.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 29, 2017)

What a great set  loving the jugs in the last one lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 29, 2017)

mondo said:


> If you've made it this far, thanks for your patience. I'll do better next time.



I have to admit I did struggle to read the last line of the report . Nice 1st report you have managed to keep most of us males "up" with that set of images


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2017)

Priority 7 said:


> I have to admit I did struggle to read the last line of the report . Nice 1st report you have managed to keep most of us males "up" with that set of images



Too much...


----------



## skankypants (Aug 1, 2017)

I hope this site dosnt go down this road.its a girl with her baps out.nothing more


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 1, 2017)

skankypants said:


> I hope this site dosnt go down this road.its a girl with her baps out.nothing more



I'm not sure which road you're talking about  Is it the one where a woman starts a titillating post on a new forum knowing exactly what the response will be (because after all, this is the internet and nobody can claim ignorance in 2017), or is it indeed the inevitable response to such a post, be it humorous, satirical or otherwise?


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2017)

It's neither humorous or satirical, it's childish and tedious, and it's not welcome here.


----------

